# Debian 6 Gets LTS (Long Term Support)



## NickM (Apr 16, 2014)

Announcement here: https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2014/msg00082.html

tl;dr: Debian 6 to be supported until Feb 2016 (which is 5 years from the initial release) instead of support being dropped when Debian 8 comes out. Security support will be done by a group of volunteers and companies (not the Debian Security Team). Debian 7 and 8 will likely also be LTS releases if this process works well for Debian 6.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 17, 2014)

Good.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2014)

Good news for users of Minstall which doesn't support Wheezy.


----------



## serverian (Apr 17, 2014)

Squeeze for the president!


----------

